# Doggie Strollers?



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

SO, we use a doggie stroller sometimes for our girls. Daisy has LP and sometimes she gets tired of walking or her leg gets sore. We use it to take her to the flea market or anywhere that she might get hurt if walking (like Bark in the Park). 

Apparently, there's a lot of people out there that are totally against using doggie strollers- to the point of saying you should leave the dog in the car or rent a hotel room instead of taking them out.

What do you think?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I voted yes, depending on the situation. I have a pink doggie stroller. 

Editing in pic of our stroller.


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

I don't do the dog stroller. It is crossing a line over the top to me. That being said, I use a dog purse. What really is the difference? So it's just me. I would worry that people would think I was pushing a baby, come over to look and then recoil in horror! LOL But seriously, you do what works for you. When Maya broke her leg, we were told to keep her off of it for 4-6 weeks. How do you do that with a puppy? So I bought a "puppy purse" It's that contraption where you wear your dog in a harness type thing. Somewhat ridiculous looking, it worked for me to be able to carry her around with me during the day without losing the ability to do things around the house. I would think the same thing with a stroller. It contains them and if they aren't 3 pounds, who wants to lug them on their shoulder? So I am fine with them; just don't have one myself.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

tricializ said:


> I would worry that people would think I was pushing a baby, come over to look and then recoil in horror! LOL


:lol: 

I don't use a stroller, mine just walk with me. My vet told me he knows some people that use them for chi's due to fear of them being jumped on or attacked by big dogs and that makes sense to me. I don't think I'd use one myself though, but not because of what people would think though, it's just not my thing, I guess. That said, I think anyone who is totally against someone using a stroller needs to find better things to worry about. 

Edited to add that I didn't vote, only because I don't really fit any of the options.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

TLI said:


> I voted yes, depending on the situation. I have a pink doggie stroller.
> 
> Editing in pic of our stroller.


Aww hehe! That's pretty darn cute. Do they like it?  I'm thinking my Roo might like it actually. Pip would likely be bored and fall asleep. hehe.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

foggy said:


> That said, I think anyone who is totally against someone using a stroller needs to find better things to worry about.


I agree. I can't even imagine spending half a second worrying about something as trivial as someone using one, or not using one. :lol:

I use mine for ball parks, and other things. It zips to cover them completely. If a ball flew over and struck them, it would kill them. They enjoy the outing, so I take them with me safely, in the stroller. I never give a thought to whether someone agrees. It isn't used often, but def. a plus in certain situations.


----------



## mommasboy (Dec 25, 2008)

I could care less what ppl think about me using a dog stroller but we have a double dog stroller for our pups!! They love it and so do I...that's ALL that matters!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

foggy said:


> Aww hehe! That's pretty darn cute. Do they like it?  I'm thinking my Roo might like it actually. Pip would likely be bored and fall asleep. hehe.


Eh, they like it okay. They'd rather walk, which they do most of the time. But sometime it's for their own safety. I'll say they tolerate it okay if it means going with Mom. :lol:


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Personally I don't use them, my 3 year old just got out of her stroller so I can say I don't wish to push another unless I have no other option.
We use bags


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

yes, i think the stroller is great for sometimes. my dogs walk on leashes alot, but sometimes they get tired when we are out especially in the salt air, it makes them tired near the beach and they just want a short nap. also when we are eating , we can just grab a slice of pizza or something at the food court and put the girls in there stroller with a snack of there own. we've found resteraunts with outdoor seating that will let us bring the dog there in there stroller, where they could not be with us otherwise. 
also, when we need to go to a public restroom at the beach, i can just put them in the stoller and wheel it into the big restroom. 










we want a nap now. lol










we love our stroller


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I just wanted to add because this topic just touches a nerve with me. I know someone that left their Chi in a hot car and came back to it dead due to a heat stroke. So I would hope that would not be an option for any reason!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Hot cars are a no no for children as well as animals of any kind! 
I am guessing the author of the poll meant it in a "That option would never happen so neither would a stroller" .........I think or would hope most people with common sense know how dangerous hot cars are for animals and kids alike.


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

KittyD said:


> Hot cars are a no no for children as well as animals of any kind!
> I am guessing the author of the poll meant it in a "That option would never happen so neither would a stroller" .........I think or would hope most people with common sense know how dangerous hot cars are for animals and kids alike.


I was cursed out today at PetSmart for having my Chi in her stroller. We had just came from the park and she was tired from the walk. The lady that cursed me out told me "if she can't walk on her leash, then leave her in the car."

I live in FL and it was like 3000 degrees today. I would never leave my dog in the car and have called the police on others who I've seen doing it- it's against the law here (though it should be common sense).

I couldn't believe the lady that cursed me out. I was kind of dumbfounded in shock. Here I am with my one girl in a stroller and Lily on her leash trying to buy some stupid water holder thingy and this lady walks up screaming like she's crazy.

As an aside, we have those shades for the car windows that are made for kids. Ours always say HOT as in too hot for a child to be in the backseat even 20-30 minutes into the ride. It's crazy so now the girls have to sit in the front seat and can't use their booster unless we take the truck (it cools down quicker).


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

TLI said:


> I have a pink doggie stroller.


Our is leopard.

Lily enjoying her stroller.


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

foggy said:


> :lol:
> 
> I don't use a stroller, mine just walk with me. My vet told me he knows some people that use them for chi's due to fear of them being jumped on or attacked by big dogs and that makes sense to me. I don't think I'd use one myself though, but not because of what people would think though, it's just not my thing, I guess. That said, I think anyone who is totally against someone using a stroller needs to find better things to worry about.
> 
> Edited to add that I didn't vote, only because I don't really fit any of the options.


Totally agree with you I wouldn't use one but I don't use a bag either, thats just not for me but I don't care if other people do! Can you imagine Rocky in a stroller, nah I canna either LOL!

I can see if you have more than one and if your gonna be somewhere busy where it could be dangerous for them to walk it can be a good idea then.

Love the leopard print stroller, cute!


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

Mine would all walk but if they got tired i would carry them.


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Same as JRZL - walking and if need be I'd carry them. None of the poll options fit for me


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

I bought one about 18 months ago to use for shows but ive never used it... i would never ever leave a dog in the car ... generally mine would rather walk, Twig had PL and i would pick her up if we were out and it was all getting too much for her .. i probably wouldnt take them to a very busy place they usually go round to my mums if i go shopping


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I wouldn't use one I'll use a bag or carry if I have to. I can see why people use them bit they would be a hindrence for me, wheel chair and stroller equal no go lol I do think it's more of an American thing tho I've never seen them here


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

I use one for dog shows. Its the best thing I have ever brought!! I don't have to carry crates with the dogs in plus all there bits and chairs I can just load it all on the buggy  its bright lime green lol a lot of people who show toy dogs use them. 
xxx


----------



## nicholeb5 (May 3, 2005)

I have one and use it often. I used it a lot more before I bought my car. I mainly use it when going to the mall with the boys or when Maverick and I need the exercise but Harley (who is smaller) is tired.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

No never used one never will,like a lot on here they either walk or i would carry her.Like to know who ticked leave in a hot car ?????


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

I've seen lots of people using them at dog shows. If i was actively showing then i think i would get one for that.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Uhm, none of the options work for me either.  I've never used one & probably never would. But I'd never "leave them home" just because nor would I "leave them in a hot car" (I would hope nobody would!). I don't look down on those who do use them...whatever floats your boat! But IMO dogs are not babies & shouldn't be treated as such. My dogs would go nutso riding in a stroller - they LOVE walking! But I guess I consider my dogs more "outdoorsy" type of Chi's.....they don't mind getting wet & dirty. LOL They are dogs after all. In dangerous situations like crowds & such I pop them in my messanger style carrier. No, I don't take all my pups out "on the town" at the same time but I usually take 1-3 with me. No more than 2 can fit into the carrier though so if I take more than that it's when I'm not planning on going somewhere where a carrier was needed.

The only time I've left my dogs in the car was during the spring when you could safely do so (50-60 degree weather w/no sun) & it was for no more than 10 minutes. They were left with the window cracked, a flossie to chew & a blanket to lay on. One time Maxie did get frightened by a big dog that was in a car that pulled in while I was inside. I came out and couldn't find him. He'd jumped over 2 seats & hid in the WAY back of my SUV! LOL Silly boy. He was so happy to see me.


----------



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

here's Diefie in his stroller.








i don't drive and my husband works long hours so isn't available to take me places in the car, so i usually walk everywhere.
for the most part, my boys walk with me when we go out but there has been quite a few times the stroller has been invaluable.
like the time Diefie had a nasty reaction to his internal stitches and his incision burst open. i was able to zip him up securely in the stroller and get to the vets in the village without having to lug him around in the heavy pet travel case.
or the time when we first brought home our rescue Stottie who hadn't had any vaccinations and wasn't allowed to walk around outside. 
or after Stottie had his teeth extractions, i was able to bring him home with little disturbance when he was ready to come home.
or when the weather has been attrocious, ice and salt grit on the ground and we've needed to pop into the village. my boys have been safe, snug and warm and haven't had all that horrid salt on their feet or got soaked and chilled.
i love my stroller and so do my boys.
but we all prefer walking


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

For those that use bags, but wouldn't dream of using a stroller, people make the same snarky comments about that as well. It really is no different, just a different means of totting them.  And for the record, it makes me nada what other's do with their pups as long as it isn't abuse. Pushing them in a stroller isn't treating them like "babies." For some of us it's a means of safety. Although I think many of us here do "baby" our pups. Stroller, bag, or whatever we do or choose to use. Just in different ways.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

We are going away for a few days again to the cape the end of this month. Our stroller is the greatest thing to take with us. The dogs love to walk but not all day. We are staying at a pet freindly hotel, but, we dont want to leave them in the room all day , they love going with us and we love having them with us, so the stroller works out perfect for when i feel they are too tired or need to be safe in the stroller. i'm not using the stroller to treat them like a baby. lol. just to be safe and comfy. but they do love to walk too and they do walk alot also. 
Also, Tootsie is a big girl, she weighs around 9 pounds, and Minnie weighs 5, so i do have over the shoulder carriers that will fit the both of them but i hardley ever use them because 14 pounds to carry on your shoulder is ok for a short time but it gets too heavy. 
also, i remember one instance when i was traveling alone with Minnie and Tootsie, on a long roadtrip, and needed to stop at a reststop , let the dogs go pee, then, it was way too hot to leave the dogs in the car , was a sunny day, i was so glad i had the stroller to put them in. Some lady offered to hold my dogs while i used the rest room but i just politely said no thanks, i didnt know her, she could of taken off with my girls.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

TLI said:


> For those that use bags, but wouldn't dream of using a stroller, people make the same snarky comments about that as well. It really is no different, just a different means of totting them.  And for the record, it makes me nada what other's do with their pups as long as it isn't abuse. Pushing them in a stroller isn't treating them like "babies." For some of us it's a means of safety. Although I think many of us here do "baby" our pups. Stroller, bag, or whatever we do or choose to use. Just in different ways.


For me, where I live, it would be babying them because there is really nowhere that is "unsafe" to walk. I do think in certain cases it is a means of safety such as very crowded places where there are lots of feet moving about. When I commented on "babying" I didn't necessarily refer to those cases...only what we are exposed to which isn't high populated shopping areas. I absolutely understand why people use them in that way & if I were to live in a place such as that I may consider it as well. I can't say for sure because I never have and more than likely never will.  (love my small town living! LOL)

When I use a bag...it's going into small stores like movie gallerys, dollar stores & beauty supply stores. Nowhere we're I'd even push a baby in a stroller let alone my dogs. So in that aspect it is a bit different using a carrier than a stroller. If I'm walking the town or even in hardware or pet stores - my pups are walking too.

And I hope I didn't come across as being snarky. That wasn't my intention. I did say I was for whatever floats your boat. (your being a general your not directed at you T  ) The only time I have seen someone pushing a dog in a stroller in my community is my cousin when she was a little girl. She was always pushing her little Chi or her baby dolls down the road.... LOL It was pretty cute!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

MChis said:


> For me, where I live, it would be babying them because there is really nowhere that is "unsafe" to walk. I do think in certain cases it is a means of safety such as very crowded places where there are lots of feet moving about. When I commented on "babying" I didn't necessarily refer to those cases...only what we are exposed to which isn't high populated shopping areas. I absolutely understand why people use them in that way & if I were to live in a place such as that I may consider it as well. I can't say for sure because I never have and more than likely never will.  (love my small town living! LOL)
> 
> When I use a bag...it's going into small stores like movie gallerys, dollar stores & beauty supply stores. Nowhere we're I'd even push a baby in a stroller let alone my dogs. So in that aspect it is a bit different using a carrier than a stroller. If I'm walking the town or even in hardware or pet stores - my pups are walking too.
> 
> And I hope I didn't come across as being snarky. That wasn't my intention. I did say I was for whatever floats your boat. (your being a general your not directed at you T  ) The only time I have seen someone pushing a dog in a stroller in my community is my cousin when she was a little girl. She was always pushing her little Chi or her baby dolls down the road.... LOL It was pretty cute!


You didn't say "your's" though. :wink: And posts had already been made about "safety" reasons. Like you said, whatever floats your boat. Regardless of where you live, where you are going, or what the reasons are, we all have them. So the snarky comments will be made (meaning in general) about carriers, strollers, and sometime anything someone can find to talk BS about. :lol: I pay no mind to any of it. I just figure they have nothing better to do.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh, I should add that I have never heard anyone say anything other than, "awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww," when I use my stroller.  So far no snarkiness. :lol:


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

TLI said:


> You didn't say "your's" though. :wink: And posts had already been made about "safety" reasons. Like you said, whatever floats your boat. Regardless of where you live, where you are going, or what the reasons are, we all have them. So the snarky comments will be made (meaning in general) about carriers, strollers, and sometime anything someone can find to talk BS about. :lol: I pay no mind to any of it. I just figure they have nothing better to do.


I know the safety reasons had been mentioned...I was just agreeing with them. And I know I didn't say I was referring to mine. I personally would think it unnecessary (I guess that would be a better word rather than "babying" since I think we all baby our Chi's in some form ) to push a dog in a stroller for the fun of it - whether it's mine or not. But I do understand it is necessary as far as the safety reasons go in certain situations which are necessary. Any dog in a stroller is cute regardless of the intentions....I don't deny that!  And I certainly wouldn't comment on the situation (IRL or online) if not for this thread. :daisy:



TLI said:


> Oh, I should add that I have never heard anyone say anything other than, "awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww," when I use my stroller.  So far no snarkiness. :lol:


That is good & hopefully that doesn't change! You'd totally get the same response from me if I saw you with your Chi Wee filled stroller too! :love5:


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

TLI said:


> For those that use bags, but wouldn't dream of using a stroller, people make the same snarky comments about that as well. It really is no different, just a different means of totting them.  And for the record, it makes me nada what other's do with their pups as long as it isn't abuse. Pushing them in a stroller isn't treating them like "babies." For some of us it's a means of safety. Although I think many of us here do "baby" our pups. Stroller, bag, or whatever we do or choose to use. Just in different ways.


Your right T I remember when I had my bag thread posted some people were really aghast at the idea of "carrying" a Chi.
I agree with you fully, I don't care what other people do with their dogs providing they are not harming them or something!
I don't use strollers for a reason I already stated.. 4 kids under 8, you can imagine how much time I have spent pushing strollers the past few years.. 

I'm happy to be free of it for a while! ha ha
Honestly it's totally a preference thing.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Yeah, sometime we have to remind ourselves that just because it isn't our way of doing things, doesn't mean it's the wrong way. I know I've seen and heard things, form an opinion from it, but then later realize that it's possible that I don't really know the depth of why it was done or said. Make sense? So I'm careful not to judge out loud. :lol: It's caused me to stick my foot in my mouth a few times back in the day. :lol: Anyway, to each their own. Oh, and yes, I do baby my pups. Moreso than not. :wink: But I'm okay with that too.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh, and the above is just convo., not directed at anyone. Just typin' really. :lol: Back to cleanin'.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

TLI said:


> Oh, and yes, I do baby my pups. Moreso than not. :wink: But I'm okay with that too.


For sure! my dog is my fur baby! no more human babies?.. have a fur baby!.. ha ha


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

We have bags too that we sometimes use. We don't use them too often because my other dog is 14 or so pounds and that is heavy after like 5 minutes!

My girls love to go byes in the stroller, in the car, in the bag, or on foot. They just like to go 

We usually only take the stroller out if we walk at night (people in my neighborhood chain up large dogs without a fence), to the fleamarket (the only way they are allowed in), or sometimes if we go downtown but then we only use it once Daisy gets tired.

If we got to the park or something the girls walk and love it. I guess for me, it's all about balance. We have some uppity people around here so while I was surprised when I got cursed out for it, I guess I'm not all that surprised, if that makes sense.

I'm also wondering who leaves their dog in the car. I hope they live somewhere that's really cool all the time.


----------



## Neve38 (Dec 26, 2009)

I personally wouldn't use a doggie stroller. If I could take the dog with me he could walk or I would carry him if he is tired. Bailey is never left alone, we always have someone at home with him if I need to leave Bailey and pop out.

Joy xx


----------

